# Thinking of getting a PS4 Pro. Need inputs.



## vito scalleta (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi guys,

After having waited a long time to assemble a gaming pc for myself, I have decided its not happening any time soon. So I thinking of importing a *PS4 Pro from Australia.* My brother will be bringing it with him and I have to order it this week.
It costs Rs. 26,000 in Australia which is pretty good deal but I will be losing out on warranty.

I have a couple of questions that need to cleared before I finalize on the purchase.

1. First and foremost.. What is the cheapest way to buy PS4 games in India? If each game is going to cost Rs. 3000, it wont be practicable for me buy games. I am mainly eager to play the PS4 exclusives.

2. I have a Samsung Full HD tv. So no 4k.. atleast for now. The reason I didn't opt for a PS4 is becoz the price difference is just Rs 5k (From amazon Aus.) Will there be any problems connecting the console with the TV ?

3. If any of you have imported the console like could you please share your experience. like anything to keep in mind ?

Need your inputs guys..


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 7, 2018)

vito scalleta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After having waited a long time to assemble a gaming pc for myself, I have decided its not happening any time soon. So I thinking of importing a *PS4 Pro from Australia.* My brother will be bringing it with him and I have to order it this week.
> It costs Rs. 26,000 in Australia which is pretty good deal but I will be losing out on warranty.
> ...



1. *Amazon has good deals for older titles. I got Uncharted collection (1 to 3) for less than 1.5k. Indianvideogamers is a good forum to sell and buy used games. Buy digitally from their online store. PSN USA has good discounts make an account there and buy from there.*

2. *No issues. I use my PS4 Pro with my 1080p monitor and have used it with a FullHD Tv too.*

3. *PS4 Pro has universal voltage support.so you only need a plug adapter. I imported mine from Dubai  . Remember the games are region free but movie blu ray discs playback aren't. Also DLC are region locked too. So keep that in mind.*


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 7, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> 1. *Amazon has good deals for older titles. I got Uncharted collection (1 to 3) for less than 1.5k. Indianvideogamers is a good forum to sell and buy used games. Buy digitally from their online store. PSN USA has good discounts make an account there and buy from there.*
> 
> 2. *No issues. I use my PS4 Pro with my 1080p monitor and have used it with a FullHD Tv too.*
> 
> 3. *PS4 Pro has universal voltage support.so you only need a plug adapter. I imported mine from Dubai  . Remember the games are region free but movie blu ray discs playback aren't. Also DLC are region locked too. So keep that in mind.*


That helps a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 8, 2018)

vito scalleta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After having waited a long time to assemble a gaming pc for myself, I have decided its not happening any time soon. So I thinking of importing a *PS4 Pro from Australia.* My brother will be bringing it with him and I have to order it this week.
> It costs Rs. 26,000 in Australia which is pretty good deal but I will be losing out on warranty.
> ...



1. For older games, you can always check www.gameloot.in or www.gamexs.in as they sell 2nd hand discs (quality tested) in reasonable rates. If you are not a fan of collecting games, buy physical discs. you can always buy latest games and sell the disc on olx etc., once complete. (For ex. I bought God of War 2018 disc for Rs 3999/- and sold it after a month for Rs. 3000/-, bought Crash Bandicoot for Rs. 2100 and sold it for Rs.1400 and so on). Well, I never sold "The Last of Us" and "Uncharted series (1,2 and 3)" because these were too damn good! (I envy you coz you are going to play "The Last of Us" for the first time. Amazing feels!)

2. No problem at all. You can set it up even with a decade old television using HDMI adaptor lol.


----------

